# Paket kann nicht runtergeladen werden

## zipdrive

Hallo,

ich möchte acroread installieren, wodurch emerge emul-linux-x86-baselibs installieren möchte. Das Problem ist jetzt, das dieses Paket scheinbar jpeg-6b-r7.tbz2 installieren will. Er möchte es herunterladen, antwortet aber mit 

```
416 Requested Range Not Satisfiable"
```

. Gut habe ich mir gdacht, wenns nicht geht, lade ich es händisch runter. Habs nach /usr/portage/distfiles/ kopiert, nur leider will ers immer noch runterladen. Es ist auch bereits die neuere Version davon installiert.

Was kann ich machen, habe nicht so viel Erfahrung?

Grüße

----------

## Finswimmer

Heißt die Datei wirklich so wie die die du runtergeladen ist?

Ansonsten poste mal emerge acroread -pv damit wir sehen, warum er jpeg nochmal re-emergen will.

Tobi

----------

## zipdrive

Ok hier mal meine emerge Ausgabe:

```
emerge -av acroread

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs-10.2  17,297 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs-10.1  USE="opengl" 23,159 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-gtklibs-11.0  USE="-qt3" 12,335 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/acroread-7.0.9-r1  USE="cups -ldap -nsplugin" LINGUAS="de -da -en -es -fi -fr -it -ja -ko -nb -nl -pt -sv -zh_CN -zh_TW" 48,231 kB 

Total: 4 packages (4 new), Size of downloads: 101,021 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] y

>>> Emerging (1 of 4) app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs-10.2 to /

 * expat-1.95.8.tbz2 MD5 ;-) ...                                                [ ok ]

 * expat-1.95.8.tbz2 RMD160 ;-) ...                                             [ ok ]

 * expat-1.95.8.tbz2 SHA1 ;-) ...                                               [ ok ]

 * expat-1.95.8.tbz2 SHA256 ;-) ...                                             [ ok ]

 * expat-1.95.8.tbz2 size ;-) ...                                               [ ok ]

 * dbus-glib-0.72.tbz2 MD5 ;-) ...                                              [ ok ]

 * dbus-glib-0.72.tbz2 RMD160 ;-) ...                                           [ ok ]

 * dbus-glib-0.72.tbz2 SHA1 ;-) ...                                             [ ok ]

 * dbus-glib-0.72.tbz2 SHA256 ;-) ...                                           [ ok ]

 * dbus-glib-0.72.tbz2 size ;-) ...                                             [ ok ]

 * openldap-2.3.30-r2.tbz2 MD5 ;-) ...                                          [ ok ]

 * openldap-2.3.30-r2.tbz2 RMD160 ;-) ...                                       [ ok ]

 * openldap-2.3.30-r2.tbz2 SHA1 ;-) ...                                         [ ok ]

 * openldap-2.3.30-r2.tbz2 SHA256 ;-) ...                                       [ ok ]

 * openldap-2.3.30-r2.tbz2 size ;-) ...                                         [ ok ]

 * ss-1.39.tbz2 MD5 ;-) ...                                                     [ ok ]

 * ss-1.39.tbz2 RMD160 ;-) ...                                                  [ ok ]

 * ss-1.39.tbz2 SHA1 ;-) ...                                                    [ ok ]

 * ss-1.39.tbz2 SHA256 ;-) ...                                                  [ ok ]

 * ss-1.39.tbz2 size ;-) ...                                                    [ ok ]

!!! Previously fetched file: 'libperl-5.8.8-r1.tbz2'

!!! Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

!!! Got:      1837619

!!! Expected: 518196

Refetching...

>>> Downloading 'http://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/distfiles/libperl-5.8.8-r1.tbz2'

--22:57:01--  http://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/distfiles/libperl-5.8.8-r1.tbz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/libperl-5.8.8-r1.tbz2'

Connecting to 139.18.178.25:3128... connected.

Proxy request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK

Length: 1,837,619 (1.8M) [text/plain]

100%[==========================================>] 1,837,619    447.36K/s    ETA 00:00

22:57:05 (435.86 KB/s) - `/usr/portage/distfiles/libperl-5.8.8-r1.tbz2' saved [1837619/1837619]

 * glib-2.12.7.tbz2 MD5 ;-) ...                                                 [ ok ]

 * glib-2.12.7.tbz2 RMD160 ;-) ...                                              [ ok ]

 * glib-2.12.7.tbz2 SHA1 ;-) ...                                                [ ok ]

 * glib-2.12.7.tbz2 SHA256 ;-) ...                                              [ ok ]

 * glib-2.12.7.tbz2 size ;-) ...                                                [ ok ]

 * db-4.2.52_p4-r2.tbz2 MD5 ;-) ...                                             [ ok ]

 * db-4.2.52_p4-r2.tbz2 RMD160 ;-) ...                                          [ ok ]

 * db-4.2.52_p4-r2.tbz2 SHA1 ;-) ...                                            [ ok ]

 * db-4.2.52_p4-r2.tbz2 SHA256 ;-) ...                                          [ ok ]

 * db-4.2.52_p4-r2.tbz2 size ;-) ...                                            [ ok ]

 * e2fsprogs-1.39.tbz2 MD5 ;-) ...                                              [ ok ]

 * e2fsprogs-1.39.tbz2 RMD160 ;-) ...                                           [ ok ]

 * e2fsprogs-1.39.tbz2 SHA1 ;-) ...                                             [ ok ]

 * e2fsprogs-1.39.tbz2 SHA256 ;-) ...                                           [ ok ]

 * e2fsprogs-1.39.tbz2 size ;-) ...                                             [ ok ]

>>> Resuming download...

>>> Downloading 'http://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/distfiles/jpeg-6b-r7.tbz2'

--22:57:06--  http://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/distfiles/jpeg-6b-r7.tbz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/jpeg-6b-r7.tbz2'

Connecting to 139.18.178.25:3128... connected.

Proxy request sent, awaiting response... 416 Requested Range Not Satisfiable

    The file is already fully retrieved; nothing to do.

>>> Resuming download...

>>> Downloading 'http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/jpeg-6b-r7.tbz2'

--22:57:06--  http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/jpeg-6b-r7.tbz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/jpeg-6b-r7.tbz2'

Connecting to 139.18.178.25:3128... connected.

Proxy request sent, awaiting response... 416 Requested Range Not Satisfiable

    The file is already fully retrieved; nothing to do.

>>> Resuming download...

>>> Downloading 'http://ftp.ucsb.edu/pub/mirrors/linux/gentoo/distfiles/jpeg-6b-r7.tbz2'

--22:57:06--  http://ftp.ucsb.edu/pub/mirrors/linux/gentoo/distfiles/jpeg-6b-r7.tbz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/jpeg-6b-r7.tbz2'

Connecting to 139.18.178.25:3128... connected.

Proxy request sent, awaiting response... 416 Requested Range Not Satisfiable

    The file is already fully retrieved; nothing to do.

>>> Resuming download...

>>> Downloading 'http://ftp.gentoo.or.kr/distfiles/jpeg-6b-r7.tbz2'

--22:57:07--  http://ftp.gentoo.or.kr/distfiles/jpeg-6b-r7.tbz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/jpeg-6b-r7.tbz2'

Connecting to 139.18.178.25:3128... connected.

Proxy request sent, awaiting response... 

Exiting on signal 2
```

Ich hab genau die selbe Datei in /usr/portage/distfiles gespeichert, aber immer der selbe emerge Vorgang. Der Proxy funktioniert einwandfrei ...

Bitte um Hilfe

----------

## Finswimmer

```
!!! Previously fetched file: 'libperl-5.8.8-r1.tbz2'

!!! Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

!!! Got:      1837619

!!! Expected: 518196 
```

Das Problem ist libperl. Lösch diese Datei mal

----------

## zipdrive

Hm ich habs mal gemacht, aber daran leigt es bestimmt nicht:

```
 emerge -av acroread

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs-10.2  17,297 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs-10.1  USE="opengl" 23,159 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-gtklibs-11.0  USE="-qt3" 12,335 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/acroread-7.0.9-r1  USE="cups -ldap -nsplugin" LINGUAS="de -da -en -es -fi -fr -it -ja -ko -nb -nl -pt -sv -zh_CN -zh_TW" 48,231 kB 

Total: 4 packages (4 new), Size of downloads: 101,021 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] y

>>> Emerging (1 of 4) app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs-10.2 to /

 * expat-1.95.8.tbz2 MD5 ;-) ...                                          [ ok ]

 * expat-1.95.8.tbz2 RMD160 ;-) ...                                       [ ok ]

 * expat-1.95.8.tbz2 SHA1 ;-) ...                                         [ ok ]

 * expat-1.95.8.tbz2 SHA256 ;-) ...                                       [ ok ]

 * expat-1.95.8.tbz2 size ;-) ...                                         [ ok ]

 * dbus-glib-0.72.tbz2 MD5 ;-) ...                                        [ ok ]

 * dbus-glib-0.72.tbz2 RMD160 ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * dbus-glib-0.72.tbz2 SHA1 ;-) ...                                       [ ok ]

 * dbus-glib-0.72.tbz2 SHA256 ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * dbus-glib-0.72.tbz2 size ;-) ...                                       [ ok ]

 * openldap-2.3.30-r2.tbz2 MD5 ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * openldap-2.3.30-r2.tbz2 RMD160 ;-) ...                                 [ ok ]

 * openldap-2.3.30-r2.tbz2 SHA1 ;-) ...                                   [ ok ]

 * openldap-2.3.30-r2.tbz2 SHA256 ;-) ...                                 [ ok ]

 * openldap-2.3.30-r2.tbz2 size ;-) ...                                   [ ok ]

 * ss-1.39.tbz2 MD5 ;-) ...                                               [ ok ]

 * ss-1.39.tbz2 RMD160 ;-) ...                                            [ ok ]

 * ss-1.39.tbz2 SHA1 ;-) ...                                              [ ok ]

 * ss-1.39.tbz2 SHA256 ;-) ...                                            [ ok ]

 * ss-1.39.tbz2 size ;-) ...                                              [ ok ]

>>> Downloading 'http://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/distfiles/libperl-5.8.8-r1.tbz2'

--17:32:53--  http://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/distfiles/libperl-5.8.8-r1.tbz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/libperl-5.8.8-r1.tbz2'

Connecting to 139.18.178.25:3128... connected.

Proxy request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK

Length: 1,837,619 (1.8M) [text/plain]

100%[====================================>] 1,837,619    993.48K/s             

17:32:55 (991.34 KB/s) - `/usr/portage/distfiles/libperl-5.8.8-r1.tbz2' saved [1837619/1837619]

 * glib-2.12.7.tbz2 MD5 ;-) ...                                           [ ok ]

 * glib-2.12.7.tbz2 RMD160 ;-) ...                                        [ ok ]

 * glib-2.12.7.tbz2 SHA1 ;-) ...                                          [ ok ]

 * glib-2.12.7.tbz2 SHA256 ;-) ...                                        [ ok ]

 * glib-2.12.7.tbz2 size ;-) ...                                          [ ok ]

 * db-4.2.52_p4-r2.tbz2 MD5 ;-) ...                                       [ ok ]

 * db-4.2.52_p4-r2.tbz2 RMD160 ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * db-4.2.52_p4-r2.tbz2 SHA1 ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * db-4.2.52_p4-r2.tbz2 SHA256 ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * db-4.2.52_p4-r2.tbz2 size ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * e2fsprogs-1.39.tbz2 MD5 ;-) ...                                        [ ok ]

 * e2fsprogs-1.39.tbz2 RMD160 ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * e2fsprogs-1.39.tbz2 SHA1 ;-) ...                                       [ ok ]

 * e2fsprogs-1.39.tbz2 SHA256 ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * e2fsprogs-1.39.tbz2 size ;-) ...                                       [ ok ]

>>> Resuming download...

>>> Downloading 'http://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/distfiles/jpeg-6b-r7.tbz2'

--17:32:55--  http://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/distfiles/jpeg-6b-r7.tbz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/jpeg-6b-r7.tbz2'

Connecting to 139.18.178.25:3128... connected.

Proxy request sent, awaiting response... 416 Requested Range Not Satisfiable

    The file is already fully retrieved; nothing to do.

>>> Resuming download...

>>> Downloading 'http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/jpeg-6b-r7.tbz2'

--17:32:55--  http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/jpeg-6b-r7.tbz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/jpeg-6b-r7.tbz2'

Connecting to 139.18.178.25:3128... connected.

Proxy request sent, awaiting response... 416 Requested Range Not Satisfiable

    The file is already fully retrieved; nothing to do.

>>> Resuming download...

>>> Downloading 'http://ftp.ucsb.edu/pub/mirrors/linux/gentoo/distfiles/jpeg-6b-r7.tbz2'

--17:32:58--  http://ftp.ucsb.edu/pub/mirrors/linux/gentoo/distfiles/jpeg-6b-r7.tbz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/jpeg-6b-r7.tbz2'

Connecting to 139.18.178.25:3128... connected.

Proxy request sent, awaiting response... 416 Requested Range Not Satisfiable

    The file is already fully retrieved; nothing to do.

Exiting on signal 2
```

Noch irgendwelche Vorschläge?

Ich habe einmal 

```
emerge -av =jpeg-6b-r7
```

 gemacht, da hat die Installation funktioniert. Nur bei einem nochmaligen emergen von acroread wollte er wieder downloaden ... für mich irgendwie merkwürdig und nicht zu erklären

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hi zipdrive,

versuch doch mal die jpeg-lib zu entfernen, lösche die von dir  händisch runtergeladene Datei aus /usr/portage/distfiles/, starte ein emerge --sync und emerge die Datei neu. Sollte das alles nicht helfen kannst du ja mal einen anderen Mirror in deine /etc/make.conf eintragen.

```
 # emerge -C media-libs/jpeg

....

# rm /usr/portage/distfiles/jpegsrc.v6b.tar.gz

# emerge --sync

....

# emerge meida-libs/jpeg
```

```
$ md5sum /usr/portage/distfiles/jpegsrc.v6b.tar.gz 

dbd5f3b47ed13132f04c685d608a7547  /usr/portage/distfiles/jpegsrc.v6b.tar.gz

```

----------

## zipdrive

Hm so schlau war ich ja auch schon, den Mirror zu wechseln. Die Dateien kann man ja händisch runterladen, nur irgendwas passt dem emerge script wohl nicht. Leider kann ich gerade kein emerge-webrsync machen. Doof, brauche die emul-linux-x86-baselibs unbedingt ...

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *zipdrive wrote:*   

> [...]Leider kann ich gerade kein emerge-webrsync machen. Doof, brauche die emul-linux-x86-baselibs unbedingt ...

 

Dann saug dir doch einfach das letzte Portage und entpacke es mittels 

```
tar xvjf portage-latest.tar.bz2 -C /usr
```

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## zipdrive

Nach einen sync des portage hat sich das Problem gegeben ...

----------

